# good work and hi



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

Gday fellow pigeon people, my names phil, and i live on the Goldcoast Qld Australia. I recently rescued a baby Noisy minor bird, (had him/her 1 week today and is doing great) and in my search for infomation i found this site by accident. i am really enjoying raising this little one, although not a pigeon its a feeling that im sure you can all relate to. since i was a child we have hand raised many birds from cockateils, budgies, crested pigeons, minor birds, lorikeets and magpies. i was reading through the posts here last night for hours. and it really touched me that there are other people, that will go out of there way, to help an innocent defensless creature in need. 

i decided last night that if any one does find a pigeon or any bird for that matter, in queensland close to the goldcoast i would be more than happy to take the pigeon into care, or give advise if anyone required it. just email me on [email protected]

i just like to say this forum is awsome, and i am really glad i found it. good work guys.

cheers 
Phil.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phil,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I'm glad you are enjoying the stories. I hope you will share some more stories with us.

Thank you for helping God's creatures, it is a very noble cause.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Phil, it's a real pleasure to 'meet' you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Phil, welcome to the forum. Thank you so much for volunteering to be a contact if any pigeons need help in your area. We occasionally have people who find pigeons in Australia and need help. We also have a few members in different areas of Australia but your country is so large that it is difficult to make a referral - so, many thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great, Phil. Would you knidly emial me your phone number as I am putting together a resource list. I wouldn't give it out unless I had your permission.
[email protected]


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Note to Charis -

Don't know if these will help you but some of the info may still be good. Daniel (Scuiry) started a directory in 2002: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5095 and Terry started another one in 2004: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8491

It would be WONDERFUL if this info could be compiled and maintained.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

its a pleasure to be a member here and to be of sevice if it is required. i think its amazing that people all around the world can unite togather to protect those that cannot protect them selves. i was reading about Lit in israel, and couldnt help but think that pij probly would have died with out the help of this forum. and jayne that saved all those babys in london, (i think) and how people all around the world are making donations to help raise these little guys its truly amazing. soon they will get one from Australia (donation that is). i am going to begin a course which will allow me to legally rehabilitate wildlife, and its partually because of this forum that i have gotton off my lazy a#se and go and get the infomation required. 

cheers to you all
Phil


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Phil
In case you need other info in Oz, you might also want to check out some of the Aussie pigeon club sites:

http://www.geocities.com/teagercap/pigeonsflightclub.htm

http://www.geocities.com/romafancy/index.htm 
(Rory is a great guy too, tell him I said G'day!")

http://www.australian-pigeon-racing.com.au/

Frank Mosca


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks dude, i was looking at your name thinking i know that name from somewhere then it occured to me the other day i decided to do some reading on pigeons and i actally printed your "PIGEON CARE by Frank Mosca" to add to my wildlife folder. Nice to meet you mate, that article was really good.


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

G'day Phil, it's awesome to have another Queenslander about the place! And a pleasure to make your acquaintance.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Phil!!

Count on Squeaks, Dom, Gimie and me flying in to say *WELCOME and HOWDY!!* 

Hugs

Shi


----------

